# Any other car enthusiasts on the forum?



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

As well as being pretty keen on golf I'm also a bit of a car enthusiast. I posted a vid of my swing on a different thread and someone asked what the car in the background was.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqWtFPss74E

Any car enthusiasts out there fancy having a guess at make and model? The person who asked guessed Beemer, not right I'm afraid.

p.s. Bob doesn't get a guess as he knows what she is .....


----------



## nta73 (Nov 23, 2014)

im a petrol head mate:thup:. car behind you?........morris marina!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2014)

355?


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

nta73 said:



			im a petrol head mate:thup:. car behind you?........morris marina!
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Think that rear wheel arch is a little flared out than on a marina


----------



## c1973 (Nov 23, 2014)

Car behind you?

Is it a 'motor' car?  



Not a petrol head so I'm guessing that Nissan thing you can only get from Japan.

Edit:  Or that Lamborghini with the open up the way doors.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			355?
		
Click to expand...

Lots closer than the Morris


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Car behind you?

Is it a 'motor' car?  



Not a petrol head so I'm guessing that Nissan thing you can only get from Japan.

Edit:  Or that Lamborghini with the open up the way doors. 

Click to expand...

Nope. Actually Pin-seeker is still closest. Probably unfair of me not to just give him it. I was in the military so hardly rolling in it and it took a long time to save up for her. Any last guesses Pin-seeker or anyone?


----------



## CMAC (Nov 23, 2014)

kit car



*edit* as Pinseeker is closest so far I'll go for a 354


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

CMAC said:



			kit car
		
Click to expand...

No 

Here's a pic of her under the cover to help....




Edit: just got your edit, changing numbers is actually not that bad an idea......


----------



## c1973 (Nov 23, 2014)

355 gts?


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

c1973 said:



			355 gts?
		
Click to expand...

Pin-seeker guessed 355.......


----------



## c1973 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Pin-seeker guessed 355.......
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, but you said it was unfair not to give it him, so I cheated and googled the various models on the off chance....


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Yeah, but you said it was unfair not to give it him, so I cheated and googled the various models on the off chance....

Click to expand...

Lol, good on you for fessing up. No, not a 355...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2014)

Toyota mr2 with 355 body kit??


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 23, 2014)

348

Also known as Kiwi Cricket score!


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Toyota mr2 with 355 body kit??
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2014)

360


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2014)

Why is it in a oxygen tent?


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			348
		
Click to expand...

Bingo! a man who knows his cars. Had a poster of one on my wall as a kid and always said one day I'd get one. No idea how I got it past 'the boss' but somehow I did.

My baby:


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why is it in a oxygen tent?
		
Click to expand...

Lives in the garage with a golf sim. I'm brave but not THAT brave


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 23, 2014)

458?   

Ooops too late


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			My baby:

View attachment 12961

Click to expand...

open top so ex RAF at a guess.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice that mate.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			458?   

Ooops too late 

Click to expand...

.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			open top so ex RAF at a guess.
		
Click to expand...

Can't lie - ex RAF Air Trafficer. Good call


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Very nice that mate.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Just a couple more shots in daylight. Great fun to drive - the last of the old 'no electronics or gizmo' Ferraris, doesn't even have power steering.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Nov 23, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

Make sure you don't hosel a golf ball into that - will make a good dent


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Very pretty.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Make sure you don't hosel a golf ball into that - will make a good dent
		
Click to expand...

She lives in the bubble whenever I'm hitting golf balls, they just bounce off no matter how hard you hit them (tested with no car in). That said other guys I know with Ferraris still think I'm barking mad playing golf in the same room as her....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Thanks.



She lives in the bubble whenever I'm hitting golf balls, they just bounce off no matter how hard you hit them (tested with no car in). That said other guys I know with Ferraris still think I'm barking mad playing golf in the same room as her....
		
Click to expand...

She ?


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She ?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously. Temperamental, expensive to run, turns heads....... Got to be a "She" I'd say.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She ?
		
Click to expand...

Because it's a girlie car.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

CliveW said:



			Because it's a girlie car.   

Click to expand...

Nice try at getting a bite  but a 348?!?! No power steering, no traction control, everything direct and quite a fair bit of punch if you use the revs. Does she sound girlie to you ? (You'll need headphones on the second half to pick up the base)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSO5tsq8R8U


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Obviously. Temperamental, expensive to run, turns heads....... Got to be a "She" I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe it's - .......... A car :thup:


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or maybe it's - .......... A car :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nah. My Skoda is a car, the Ferrari - definitely a "she".


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 23, 2014)

Working In the car business 27 years , Not into cars 


BUT

That... sorry she surely is a thing of beauty ...


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Working In the car business 27 years , Not into cars 


BUT

That... sorry she surely is a thing of beauty ...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm quite keen too


----------



## Lump (Nov 23, 2014)

You a member on Pistonheads Nosevi?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2014)

She really is a looker,proper drivers car aswell. 
Modern sports cars pretty much drive themselves with all the technology.


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Bingo! a man who knows his cars. Had a poster of one on my wall as a kid and always said one day I'd get one. No idea how I got it past 'the boss' but somehow I did.

My baby:

View attachment 12961

Click to expand...

 Now that is a proper shiney.:thup: Very nice, now where do you live, and when are you next on holiday ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Nice try at getting a bite  but a 348?!?! No power steering, no traction control, everything direct and quite a fair bit of punch if you use the revs. Does she sound girlie to you ? (You'll need headphones on the second half to pick up the base)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSO5tsq8R8U

Click to expand...

Wow, that's 70 secs of my life I'll never get back after watching that


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Lump said:



			You a member on Pistonheads Nosevi?
		
Click to expand...

I am but normally 'frequent' Club Scuderia (same username)



Pin-seeker said:



			She really is a looker,proper drivers car aswell. 
Modern sports cars pretty much drive themselves with all the technology.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree. The 348 was the last car developed under Enzo and he had very different ideas to the modern 'management'. The car was actually designed by the guy who designed the Ferrari Daytona, Berlinetta Boxer, 246 Dino, 308 GTB, 288 GTO and F40 - the 348 was his last car. Then when Luca dM came in to Ferrari he utterly slated the car in an attempt to prove why he was needed. From that point on the guy who designed all those great, raw Ferraris was no longer used (he went his own way) and the cars were far more easy to live with, something Enzo didn't really care about it seems. It's taken a while for the 348 to recover from the bashing Luca gave it but these days they're seen a bit more as a classic Ferrari in the mould of the earlier cars.



richart said:



			Now that is a proper shiney.:thup: Very nice, now where do you live, and when are you next on holiday ?

Click to expand...

Lol. Garage is alarmed, doors independently, as well as motion/heat sensors inside. Car is tracked, cat 1 immobilised and even the glass is etched with the chassis number. Added to which there are only something like 200 RHD 348 TSs world wide and everyone knows each other. That car goes missing and it couldn't be sold anywhere. Easier to nick my mates new Merc I'd suggest.


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			I am but normally 'frequent' Club Scuderia (same username)



Got to agree. The 348 was the last car developed under Enzo and he had very different ideas to the modern 'management'. The car was actually designed by the guy who designed the Ferrari Daytona, Berlinetta Boxer, 246 Dino, 308 GTB, 288 GTO and F40 - the 348 was his last car. Then when Luca dM came in to Ferrari he utterly slated the car in an attempt to prove why he was needed. From that point on the guy who designed all those great, raw Ferraris was no longer used (he went his own way) and the cars were far more easy to live with, something Enzo didn't really care about it seems. It's taken a while for the 348 to recover from the bashing Luca gave it but these days they're seen a bit more as a classic Ferrari in the mould of the earlier cars.



Lol. Garage is alarmed, doors independently, as well as motion/heat sensors inside. Car is tracked, cat 1 immobilised and even the glass is etched with the chassis number. Added to which there are only something like 200 RHD 348 TSs world wide and everyone knows each other. That car goes missing and it couldn't be sold anywhere. Easier to nick my mates new Merc I'd suggest.
		
Click to expand...

 If I knew how to post pictures I would put one up of my new car under its cover. Not as rare as yours, but I have only seen one other one on the road.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Wow, that's 70 secs of my life I'll never get back after watching that

Click to expand...

You didn't have to. After the first 5 seconds, and given my post saying it was a video about what the car sounded like, I'd say it was pretty obvious what the vid was of. Maybe not. I'll try to give a warning before any other dull vids if I can


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2014)

richart said:



			If I knew how to post pictures I would put one up of my new car under its cover. Not as rare as yours, but I *have only seen one other one on the road.*

Click to expand...

is that just before the owner went in the hairdressers


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			She really is a looker,proper drivers car aswell. 
Modern sports cars pretty much drive themselves with all the technology.
		
Click to expand...

If you hit 'reply' then look in the bar at the top there's some icons - 3 from the right looks like a picture of a tree, hit it. A box pops up saying 'insert image', it has 2 tabs, the left one says 'from computer' - hit that. At the bottom is a tab saying 'select files' - hit that. Now search for the file on your computer, select it and hit 'open', it'll appear in a list. Hit 'upload files' then hit 'post quick reply at the bottom of the message as normal.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Can't lie - ex RAF Air Trafficer. Good call 

Click to expand...

Easy, you boys never went out in bad weather


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			Easy, you boys never went out in bad weather 

Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## nta73 (Nov 23, 2014)

this is mine


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Nice try at getting a bite  but a 348?!?! No power steering, no traction control, everything direct and quite a fair bit of punch if you use the revs.
		
Click to expand...

A Ferrari is definitely more likely to be a 'She' than a 'He', even when named 'Dino', for all the reasons given earlier - plus a real 'bitch' on the pocket (apparently!). Almost every service is an 'engine out', specially certain models.

Things like power steering, traction control etc weren't in there for a couple of reasons, not just the macho ones! Weight and space were definitely considerations, but knockers also reckon that the Italians couldn't make such things reliable! 

Remember that Ferrari was/is part of the same group (Fiat) that made Lancia (remember the Beta ) and Alfa (always interesting to see what was going to go wrong/not work today)!

Mum worked for a while as book-keeper for a mob that sold/serviced Italian cars. I actually got to drive the owners Ferrari, but it wasn't the most thrilling experience - it was a 400 Automatic, Blue of course! Very elegant though!


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

nta73 said:



View attachment 12966
 this is mine

Click to expand...

Very nice indeed. Been asked by a mate in the Ferrari owners' club if I'd like to go for a spin in an F40, F50 and LaFerrari in the spring. Obviously said "why not...." but looking forward to the F40 the most.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			A Ferrari is definitely more likely to be a 'She' than a 'He', even when named 'Dino', for all the reasons given earlier - plus a real 'bitch' on the pocket (apparently!). Almost every service is an 'engine out', specially certain models.

Things like power steering, traction control etc weren't in there for a couple of reasons, not just the macho ones! Weight and space were definitely considerations, but knockers also reckon that the Italians couldn't make such things reliable! 

Remember that Ferrari was/is part of the same group (Fiat) that made Lancia (remember the Beta ) and Alfa (always interesting to see what was going to go wrong/not work today)!

Mum worked for a while as book-keeper for a mob that sold/serviced Italian cars. I actually got to drive the owners Ferrari, but it wasn't the most thrilling experience - it was a 400 Automatic, Blue of course! Very elegant though!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, my car's major is an engine out job - whole engine, gearbox, rear suspension comes out. Not quite as bad as it sounds as the whole lot sits in a 'cradle' and comes out in one piece. Not great though and later cars did the same service without the engine coming out. Power steering and electronic suspension etc were in by the time my car was built but not for the mid engined V8s which were more closely aligned to the track than the GTs or Mondials. But yep, fair cop, they are to an extent electric - never an Italian car's strong suit.

Regarding the Lancia / Alfa deal - makes sense as the engines for the higher spec models (rally cars etc) were often made by Ferrari and they really did push the boundary performance wise at the time.

400/412s are coming back into their own a tad these days. Obviously cars of the 70s, very angular and not really my thing, but any front engined V12 Ferrari is beginning to go up in value at the moment. In my mind it has to be a mid engined V8 with open gated gear shift though - very engaging drive.

As it happens the 348 (oddly) won 'car of the year' for ECR in the States a year back (between all the cars they test drove that year) beating the new Lambos, Ferrari 458, newest AMG, newest Porker etc and when Evo tested every Ferrari V8 from 308 to 458 recently they said the highlight of the whole test was the steering feedback of the 348. They are just great fun to drive and really are a bit like a high powered gokart - you feel everything. Prices climbing now but when I picked mine up, due partly to Luca's kind comments, they were not expensive at all for what you got.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 23, 2014)

richart said:



			If I knew how to post pictures *I would put one up of my new car under its cover*. Not as rare as yours, but I have only seen one other one on the road.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen lots of cars under covers


----------



## CliveW (Nov 23, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Nice try at getting a bite  but a 348?!?! No power steering, no traction control, everything direct and quite a fair bit of punch if you use the revs. Does she sound girlie to you ? (You'll need headphones on the second half to pick up the base)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSO5tsq8R8U

Click to expand...

My car has skinny wire wheels, no power steering, no servo brakes, no ABS, and no fuel injection. Just a five litre V8 producing 300 bhp and 350 lb/ft torque. The engine is in the right place (under the bonnet) and it powers the rear wheels which I can spin at 70 mph in fourth gear if I'm not careful! Oh and by the way at full chat the exhaust is over 100 db.   

Now that is a real man's car!!!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 23, 2014)

CliveW said:



			My car has skinny wire wheels, no power steering, no servo brakes, no ABS, and no fuel injection. Just a five litre V8 producing 300 bhp and 350 lb/ft torque. The engine is in the right place (under the bonnet) and it powers the rear wheels which I can spin at 70 mph in fourth gear if I'm not careful! Oh and by the way at full chat the exhaust is over 100 db.   

Now that is a real man's car!!!    

Click to expand...

So big, loud, lazy, dangerous, gas-guzzler!


----------



## Lump (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry boys, the F40 wins. That's a proper motor!


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 23, 2014)

CliveW said:



			My car has skinny wire wheels, no power steering, no servo brakes, no ABS, and no fuel injection. Just a five litre V8 producing 300 bhp and 350 lb/ft torque. The engine is in the right place (under the bonnet) and it powers the rear wheels which I can spin at 70 mph in fourth gear if I'm not careful! Oh and by the way at full chat the exhaust is over 100 db.   

Now that is a real man's car!!!  

Click to expand...

So a little less power than mine and a whole heap quieter - sensible car then  Joking aside - Cobra replica? Actually 'replica' isn't quite right for some of the Cobras, more a continuation model and certainly not a kit car which "replica" seems to imply. If so hats off to you - absolutely fantastic motors IMO.



Lump said:



			Sorry boys, the F40 wins. That's a proper motor!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, always been my dream car. Why I'm chuffed I'm off out in one in the spring. The likes of the LaFerrari are fantastic and I'm looking forward to it but there's just something about the F40.......


----------



## CliveW (Nov 23, 2014)

Lump said:



			Sorry boys, the F40 wins. That's a proper motor!
		
Click to expand...

So common!


----------



## CliveW (Nov 25, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			So a little less power than mine and a whole heap quieter - sensible car then  Joking aside - Cobra replica? Actually 'replica' isn't quite right for some of the Cobras, more a continuation model and certainly not a kit car which "replica" seems to imply. If so hats off to you - absolutely fantastic motors IMO.
		
Click to expand...



Just dug this out. I thought you might like it!  :thup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhbzU4E8ugs


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 25, 2014)

CliveW said:



			Just dug this out. I thought you might like it!  :thup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhbzU4E8ugs

Click to expand...

Very nice. Any shots of your motor kicking about? A guy round the corner from me has a Dax Cobra - very nice looking car. Is yours an old AC Cobra or one of the 'continuation' models? I thought all AC Cobras were 4.3, 4.7 or 7.0 litre models but could be wrong on that one. Whichever it is, personally I'm a big fan of all of them. :thup:


----------



## CliveW (Nov 25, 2014)

The first MkI had the Ford 260 Cubic Inch motor, which was replaced by the 289 in the MkII. As the 289 is now like hen's teeth, if you need to replace the engine it is easier to use a 302 which is practically identical. This is what I have in my MkII.
The later steroid fed, and more common replica type, uses the 427 motor. Most replicas now use Chevrolet engines whilst it is possible to use anything from a Granada V4 to a Jaguar V12, neither of which sound good in my opinion.
I'll put up a couple of pictures later.


----------



## nta73 (Nov 25, 2014)

CliveW said:



			So common!    








Click to expand...

thats why i sold it


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 25, 2014)

CliveW said:



			The first MkI had the Ford 260 Cubic Inch motor, which was replaced by the 289 in the MkII. As the 289 is now like hen's teeth, if you need to replace the engine it is easier to use a 302 which is practically identical. This is what I have in my MkII.
The later steroid fed, and more common replica type, uses the 427 motor. Most replicas now use Chevrolet engines whilst it is possible to use anything from a Granada V4 to a Jaguar V12, neither of which sound good in my opinion.
I'll put up a couple of pictures later.
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to seeing them


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 25, 2014)

289 Shelby was a wonderful motor - even in a Mustang!

Surprised the Jag V12 fits, though maybe without the fridge, power steering etc.... Recovered one for FIL years ago where the temp gauge went up at the same rate as the fuel gauge went down. Had a leak in the radiator that we couldn't find (not the leak..the rad!:rofl! Oh and the back right suspension was held together with a tea-towel!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 25, 2014)

CliveW said:



			My car has skinny wire wheels, no power steering, no servo brakes, no ABS, and no fuel injection. Just a five litre V8 producing 300 bhp and 350 lb/ft torque. The engine is in the right place (under the bonnet) and it powers the rear wheels which I can spin at 70 mph in fourth gear if I'm not careful! Oh and by the way at full chat the exhaust is over 100 db.   

Now that is a real man's car!!!    

Click to expand...

and they moan about 4x4's polluting the environment


----------



## CliveW (Nov 25, 2014)

As promised...


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 26, 2014)

CliveW said:



			As promised...















Click to expand...

Very nice indeed. As I said, love Cobras 

Sorry for being a numpty but what does the T stand for? Only ever seen numbers there. Were letters sometimes used? (Probably a very daft question but just not seen that before.)


----------



## CliveW (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a question I get asked a lot and is a good ice breaker.
In 1962, Carroll Shelby created the Carroll Shelby School of High Performance Driving at Riverside Racetrack in California to teach people high performance driving. Revolutionary at the time, the Shelby School was the forerunner to the many high-performance driving schools in existence today.  The 'T' was used to indicate that these were Training cars.










Sometimes the unexpected happens. This was the reward for wrecking the school's Cobra.








This is Mini Me.









My car was originally pale blue and I added the roundels for a trip to the Le Mans Classic in 2008,


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 26, 2014)

CliveW said:



			It's a question I get asked a lot and is a good ice breaker.
In 1962, Carroll Shelby created the Carroll Shelby School of High Performance Driving at Riverside Racetrack in California to teach people high performance driving. Revolutionary at the time, the Shelby School was the forerunner to the many high-performance driving schools in existence today.  The 'T' was used to indicate that these were Training cars.





Sometimes the unexpected happens. This was the reward for wrecking the school's Cobra.



This is Mini Me.




My car was originally pale blue and I added the roundels for a trip to the Le Mans Classic in 2008, 

OTE]


Thanks for that, Clive, all interesting stuff. I won't show my youngest your mini me or I'll be having to acquire a 348 version 

Click to expand...


----------



## Simbo (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a big petrol head, don't have anything like a Ferrari but I used to run the scottish branch of the RS owners club, iv got a wee cardoon and a cover like that for mine aswell. Lol
Nice Ferraris though boys


----------



## nta73 (Nov 26, 2014)

Simbo said:



			I'm a big petrol head, don't have anything like a Ferrari but I used to run the scottish branch of the RS owners club, iv got a wee cardoon and a cover like that for mine aswell. Lol
Nice Ferraris though boys
		
Click to expand...




proper motors:thup:


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 26, 2014)

Weren't the Cobra solely responsible for the speed limit on UK motorways?


----------



## CliveW (Nov 27, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Weren't the Cobra solely responsible for the speed limit on UK motorways?
		
Click to expand...

This is a bit of an urban myth. When the M1 was opened in 1959, there was no speed limit and cars of that era were not capable of great speeds. In 1964, AC Cars were building their AC LeMans Cobra Coupe and needed to test it's high speed performance and handling so it was decided to us a stretch of the M1. On a quiet Sunday morning at around 3.30 am the car was tested at up to 190 mph. At the time this caused outrage, but it wasn't until December 1965 that a temporary 70 mph speed limit was introduced and it finally became law in 1967 when Barbera Castle was Minister of Transport.
The car (Chassis No. A98) was almost completely destroyed in an accident during the race when a rear tyre blew out. I has subsequently been completely restored and is in private ownership in Scotland.
Incidentally, AC Cars were not the only manufacturers to use the M1 for testing. Aston Martin and Jaguar were testing there too.

This is a picture taken on the day before the test.








And this is a press cutting from the Sunday Telegraph.








This is A98 at The Rest and be Thankful hill climb last year.


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 27, 2014)

nta73 said:



View attachment 13008

proper motors:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they are. 

When I got my first car my mum had an Escort RS Turbo, my dad a Jag XJS, my older sister had just bought a Peugeot 205 GTI and her boyfriend had a TVR Tasmin....... and sat out in front of our house amongst them was my 950 Ford Fiesta (ie less than a litre engine size)....... but I loved my little Fiesta. Lost count of the number of times the engine or carbs etc were in bits - not because they didn't work, just enjoyed messing about with them.


----------



## Simbo (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine and my mates porka.


----------



## nta73 (Nov 30, 2014)

Simbo said:









Mine and my mates porka.
		
Click to expand...

simbo your my new best mate, luvs a cossie me:thup:


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 30, 2014)

+1, love the cosworths


----------



## nta73 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			+1, love the cosworths 

Click to expand...

your my other new best mate too then:thup:


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 30, 2014)

nta73 said:



			your my other new best mate too then:thup:
		
Click to expand...

.


----------



## nta73 (Nov 30, 2014)

and you play pings:cheers:


----------



## chrisg (Nov 30, 2014)

CliveW said:










Click to expand...


That's beautiful

My old '12....... sorely regret selling this one....


----------



## gmc40 (Nov 30, 2014)

Some great pics chaps. Impressive cars.


----------



## M1ke (Nov 30, 2014)

My Baby.........





1976 BMW 2002 (HDR) by mmayson, on Flickr


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 30, 2014)

nta73 said:



			and you play pings:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, great clubs.



chrisg said:



			That's beautiful

My old '12....... sorely regret selling this one....






Click to expand...




M1ke said:



			My Baby.........





1976 BMW 2002 (HDR) by mmayson, on Flickr
		
Click to expand...

It's not just me then, there's something to be said for the older cars? In the Ferrari world there's a bit of a divide - mine is the last car developed under Enzo, no Traction control, no electronic suspension, the roof of the Spider is put up by hand, not even power steering. When LdM roof over the helm the cars got seriously high tech and are obviously faster. But to me the newer cars just lack some of the passion of the raw older ones. Same in other marques?


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2014)

M1ke said:



			My Baby.........





1976 BMW 2002 (HDR) by mmayson, on Flickr
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that takes me back to the 70's when my mum had a bright orange 2002 tii.
What a car that was!
For my sins, I can't compete with you guys, but I do own a Wolf, which is a fantastic vehicle and quite rare too!
Oh, and a great six seater convertible.


*Slime*.


----------



## chrisg (Dec 1, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Indeed, great clubs.
It's not just me then, there's something to be said for the older cars? In the Ferrari world there's a bit of a divide - mine is the last car developed under Enzo, no Traction control, no electronic suspension, the roof of the Spider is put up by hand, not even power steering. When LdM roof over the helm the cars got seriously high tech and are obviously faster. But to me the newer cars just lack some of the passion of the raw older ones. Same in other marques?
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely, for me 911/912's should be pre impact (fat) bumpers with nice long bonnets..so early 70's. With a 73 RS "duck tail" being the holy grail being attainable by only the very wealthy...... Although I do admit the yuppy era 80's whale tale models of my childhood still hold a certain attraction in an silly excessive sort of way!!

The majority of my "old" cars have been aircooled VW campers (and a pick up), all pre 71 and as far back as 64. 

That BMW is cool as f*** I'd love to have that


........... and I play Pings!!!!!


----------

